# Brit in Japan



## ken (Feb 22, 2006)

Konnichiwa!

I've just found this site and it seems like I have finally found people that are like me!

Any other Brits here?


----------



## smooshkin (Dec 17, 2005)

Hello. Good day to you.
This site is super...everyone is really nice.
Im from Sussex, so hi from Sussex. Hope Japan is nice.....
Take care and maybe see you round the forum x
smooshkin x


----------



## ken (Feb 22, 2006)

Hi. G'day to you too.

I'm from Nottinghamshire. 
Never been to Sussex but Japan's cool (or would be if I didn't have this stupid condition).


----------



## dave_81 (Apr 5, 2006)

Hi there,

My name's James, 24, and I'm from London, England.

Best,

James


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2006)

ken said:


> I'm from Nottinghamshire.


Less gun crime in Japan? heh, how are you doing Ken?

Wish i was in your shoes =).


----------



## BlueCloud (Apr 30, 2006)

I'm a Scot living in the Canary Islands!


----------



## hurley (May 16, 2006)

Howdy Ken, I'm from sunny Kent.....can't think of anything to say. :?


----------

